# Ha gridato alla censura



## Mariàina

Per favore mi aiutate a tradurre questa frase?
- Renaud ha gridato alla "censura scandalosa"


----------



## Cristina.

Renaud ha alzado la voz o el grito/ha puesto el grito en el cielo/ha clamado al cielo contra la censura escandalosa.


----------



## Mariàina

Grazie Cristina, però in questo caso "gridare alla censura" vuole significare a favore della censura e no contro la censura.


----------



## Dudu678

A favore:
_
Renaud se ha manifestado a favor de la censura escandalosa._


----------



## Mariàina

Sì, forse questo rende un pochino meglio l'idea. Grazie.


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, sarebbe gridare *contro* la censura scandalosa.
Ma se lo sai perché lo chiedi?


----------



## Dudu678

Credo che sappia il significato però non lo sa esprimere in spagnolo.


----------



## Mariàina

Sì, è proprio come dice dudu678. Cristina perdonami se oggi vi sto dando un pò di noia ma ho proprio bisogno di voi, non ti arrabbiare.


----------



## Cristina.

Se non mi arrabbio, Mariànita.
Ah, ho capito, è come *Alla* tua salute! o brindare *alla *(= por) libertà/*all'*anno nuovo/*alla* tua salute.

In italiano non esiste gridare per qualcosa?
Non si può dire gridare per la censura scandalosa?


----------



## Mariàina

Sì, sì, adesso hai afferrato perfettamente il concetto, ha lo stesso valore di "brindare alla libertà, salute...". Però non so come renderlo in spagnolo, forse non si usa il termine GRITAR por. Non ho idea.


----------



## traduttrice

"... *protestó contra* ... "; "... *se manifestó contra*..."; "... _*expresó su rechazo contra*_ ..."
No entiendo por qué interpretan lo contrario


----------



## Dudu678

traduttrice said:


> "... *protestó contra* ... "; "... *se manifestó contra*..."; "... _*expresó su rechazo contra*_ ..."
> No entiendo por qué interpretan lo contrario


_Su rechazo contra_ me parece redundante. Yo diría _su rechazo a_.


----------



## Cristina.

¿Pero en qué quedamos? 
¿Es contra o a favor?
A ver si algún nativo nos saca de la duda.


----------



## traduttrice

Dudu678 said:


> _Su rechazo contra_ me parece redundante. Yo diría _su rechazo a_.


Sí... es lo que puse antes, y me dejé llevar por el mal uso cotidiano. RECHAZO A.


----------



## Dudu678

Cristina. said:


> ¿Pero en qué quedamos?
> ¿Es contra o a favor?
> A ver si algún italoparlante nos saca de la duda.


A favor, incluso podríamos traducirlo como *ha apelado a.

*Me he limitado a destacar lo que he considerado una redundancia en un comentario, lo cual no quiere decir que lo apoye. Un ejemplo que he encontrado por Internet que pone de manifiesto que *debe* ser a favor:



> ...ma d’equità, *hanno gridato alla moralità*, hanno gridato, *hanno gridato alla giustizia*, ma una volta su quei scranni, hanno solo partecipato al banchetto...


----------



## la italianilla

Sinceramente non ho capito da cosa si deduce che "gridare alla censura", in questo particolare contesto, significhi gridare a favore della censura. 
Per me, in 23 anni di vita, gridare alla censura ha sempre voluto dire che uno "alza la voce" nel senso che fa sentire la sua opinione, denuncia (nel senso di mettere in luce) per far sapere che c'è stata censura" 
BOH. Aspettiamo gli esperti


----------



## traduttrice

¡Para mí es EN CONTRA de la censura!


----------



## Dudu678

La verdad es que tiene poco sentido andar por ahí a favor de la censura, sí.


----------



## la italianilla

traduttrice said:


> ¡Para mí es EN CONTRA de la censura!





Dudu678 said:


> La verdad es que tiene poco sentido andar por ahí a favor de la censura, sí.



Lo digo de nuevo, cambiando idioma  para mí siempre ha significado contra.....pero repito....vamos a ver que piensan los otros italianos


----------



## koala_au

Per me gridare alla censura significa essere favorevole alla cesura e non gridare nel senso di sgridare la censura e quindi esserle contro.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sono assolutamente d'accordo con Trad. Gridare allo/alla (esempio: _gridare allo scandalo_) significa appunto rivelare qualcosa con sdegno. In questo caso la persona rivela in maniera sdegnata una censura scandalosa, applicata molto probabilmente abusando di un potere (come spesso per esempio in passato faceva la Chiesa con molti films).
 Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

En mi opinión "gridare _alla_ censura" significa "en contra" y no "a favor".


----------



## Cristina.

O sea , que al final tenía yo razón.


----------



## irene.acler

Para mí es así..
El De Mauro por ejemplo incluye:
*gridare allo scandalo* loc.v. CO protestare apertamente contro fatti o situazioni ingiuste, deplorevoli 

_Gridare alla censura_ me parece lo mismo, protestar contra la censura.


----------



## Cristina.

Qual è la differenza dunque fra *gridare a* e *gridare contro*?


----------



## llenyador

s10975 said:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo con Trad. Gridare allo/alla (esempio: _gridare allo scandalo_) significa appunto rivelare qualcosa con sdegno. In questo caso la persona rivela in maniera sdegnata una censura scandalosa, applicata molto probabilmente abusando di un potere (come spesso per esempio in passato faceva la Chiesa con molti films).
> Silvia


 

Aunque con retraso quiero meter baza en este tema.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la explicación dada por Silvia. En este caso se está denunciando la censura. Otra cosa sería "invocare la censura", o sea pedir que se instaure la censurra.


----------



## irene.acler

En mi opinión _gridare a_ y _gridare contro_ son lo mismo.
Qué opinan los demás italianos?


----------



## Mariano50

Sono dello stesso parere, Irene, si grida allo scandalo, al vento etc.
Che gridando alla censura la si inneggi, è quanto meno obsoleto...
Quindi gridiamo sempre e contro la censura!


----------

